# Yahoo- Sucampo Acquires Rights to Rescula for U.S. and Canada (Business Wire via Yahoo! Finance)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

BETHESDA, Md. & TOKYO----Sucampo Pharmaceuticals, Inc., and R-Tech Ueno, Ltd. , today announced that Sucampo Pharma Americas, Inc. , a wholly owned subsidiary of Sucampo Pharmaceuticals Inc., licensed from RTU the commercialization rights to Rescula® in the United States and Canada, including all associated patents and other intellectual property.View the full article


----------

